
A Vote of No Confidence in Shari Steele - bahjoite
https://medium.com/@stderr/a-vote-of-no-confidence-in-shari-steele-380e327d73b8
======
bahjoite
The content of this medium.com article was posted to the tor-project mailing
list, educing the following (summarised) responses:-

\- the email address of the OP was flagged for moderation (tor-project is a
moderated list, with whitelisting for trusted contributors)

\- the person alleged to have been chosen to conduct the investigation at
issue, Franklin Bynum, replied that he did not participate in the
investigation

\- Roger Dingledine noted that the OP's call to "other relay operators to
conduct a coordinated 24 hour shutdown of the Tor network" would be "harmful
to real Tor users, and isn't going to be useful". Roger concluded "The claim
is false, let's all move on".

\- Alison Macrina, the subject of the OP's allegation of bias in the
investigation, wrote that she "spoke to the investigator about my experiences,
but did not coordinate the investigation in any way" and that "Rumors of me
conducting the investigation are greatly exaggerated"

